# Turn on something sexy?



## Dr.D (Mar 2, 2012)

So the other night we are lying in bed starting to fool around. My wife is a little tipsy and is starting to get pretty turned on when she says in regards to to the television "Turn on something sexy." So I didn't know exactly what she wanted. I mean we have access to Netflix, and our TV has wifi/Internet access and we have a DVR that has stuff recorded on it, but nothing recorded that I would call "sexy". When I asked her what she had in mind she kinda paused and then was like "Oh I don't know..a comedian?" 

Anyway there have been a few indications from my wife were I have thought maybe she wanted to watch a porno together. Kinda ambiguous statements, but I don't know. As far as I know she never watches anything, but she does read some erotic novels like "50 Shades" series and "Bared to You". 

How would you interpret her statement?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Why not just ask her straight out of she wants to watch a porno together. It really should not be a mind reading situation.


----------



## MardiGrasMambo (Mar 5, 2011)

I think at that point you just go for the gold and turn on your favorite multiple-x rated full length feature. You should really keep these handy for situations like this.

Only way to be successful is to be willing to fail miserably, lol...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Holland said:


> Why not just ask her straight out of she wants to watch a porno together. It really should not be a mind reading situation.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

